

Jass, simple CSS diagnostics - jarquesp
http://jarqu.es/dev/jass/

======
jarquesp
At the moment it's pretty minimal, but does what I wanted it to do (tell me
the number of rules and duplicates.)

I started this to help with IE7 debugging, since IE7 and other IE browsers
have rule limits. I plan to add some more features in the future, but wanted
to get some feedback and ideas.

